# Subclass 600



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

My wife has just recieved her new visa to Australia. Her new visa is a multiple entries visa for 1 year. She now has to leave Australia every 3 months but because she isnt allowed to work, how is she expected to leave the country if she has no money. She will come to Australia without one cent to her name, and I am on a disability support pension and refuse to pay for her to leave the country as I myself have no money.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> My wife has just recieved her new visa to Australia. Her new visa is a multiple entries visa for 1 year. She now has to leave Australia every 3 months but because she isnt allowed to work, how is she expected to leave the country if she has no money. She will come to Australia without one cent to her name, and I am on a disability support pension and refuse to pay for her to leave the country as I myself have no money.


With all due respect, visa subclass 600 is a visitor visa which means she's here to visit and those are the limitations for that visa. If she wants to live here, she needs a different visa. How can she visit a place without a cent to her name?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

The spousal visa has been paid by her mother, but not sure when that will be granted, and honestly yes, she has no money what so ever.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

She is a Thai girl, without a job or any money. She has no accommodation in thailand, and no family there either.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> The spousal visa has been paid by her mother, but not sure when that will be granted, and honestly yes, she has no money what so ever.


She has to comply with the visa limitations, if she over stays the 3 months then she's jeopardising her partner visa and may be subjected to a ban if she becomes unlawful. Was the partner visa applied for offshore?

Is the subclass 600 visa family sponsored or tourist stream?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Yes, both the visiting visa and spousal visa were paid for inNovember last year. Visiting visa granted and she came to Australia in December and returned to thailand in march on a single entry visa. Now her new visa is a multiple entry. Since she has been back inThailand, I have sent her over $3000, which was all my savings. Now neither of us have any money.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

She will be in Australia again on Friday.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

If the partner visa was applied for offshore then they won't grant a bridging visa to wait for a decision in Australia. If she's looking to come back then you have to make sure she leaves before her 3 months are up otherwise she will become unlawful. She can then re-enter and the 3 months starts again


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

She has told me her spousal visa will be approved in August, so why would they grant a 1 year multiple entry visa if she is getting the partner visa in August?


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> She has told me her spousal visa will be approved in August, so why would they grant a 1 year multiple entry visa if she is getting the partner visa in August?


They approve/refuse any application which they receive.

How does she know when they will approve her partner visa? DIAC doesn't actually give you a time frame of when they will grant or refuse a visa, there's a generic timeline published on their site.

Did she apply for the 309/100 visa?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Apparetly when she applied for the visa, the person told her August. She had a immigration lawer with her when she submitted all the documents.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I guess it is the 309/100.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> Apparetly when she applied for the visa, the person told her August. She had a immigration lawer with her when she submitted all the documents.


In all honesty, that doesn't sound right.

Many people use migration agents/lawyers but they still have to wait for the department to assess it. She would have needed some evidence from you as well if that's the visa she applied for.

Do you know which visa she applied for?


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> I guess it is the 309/100.


In that case then you would have had to fill out the sponsorship form for it and sign it, did she ask you for that?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Yes. We were married over 2 years ago, and I filled out all the forms.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

It cost over $12000 for this.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

The lawyer cost about $6000 and he pretty much guaranteed everything.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, so it sounds like it is the 309/100 visa.

It's good that you had a lawyer help as they would know what they're doing but nothing is guaranteed and certainly not when the department would grant it.

The global processing times as published on the government website for the 309 visa is 75% of applications are processed within 16 months.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ubclass-100)-document-checklist#tab-content-0


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

My wife said that because we have been married 2 years this reduces the waiting time. They told her it will take about 9 months.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not too sure that's correct as there are many people who apply for this visa who have been together for much longer or have kids together and still have to wait a good while.

I hope you do get it in August but all I'm saying is nothing is guaranteed with DIAC


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

Being married doesn't reduce the waiting time.

Is your mirgation lawyer MARA Registered?


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

You might be lucky to get the visa granted within 10 months or so, but there is no guarantee for that. It always depends on the embassy, your case officer, the amount and quality of evidence you've submitted and how busy they generally are. I would not trust ANY date "confirmation" for an approval!


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

I think also as you said she'll be arriving on Friday which is the 19th May then she would have to exit Australia by 19th August. If her partner visa does indeed get granted by August, she'll have to be offshore for them to grant it then she can re-enter on it. You were saying that you both don't have money so if funds aren't available at all then she might as well stay out until it gets granted, they will not grant it whilst she's onshore since she's applied offshore.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

But as of Friday, she has no accommodation in Thailand.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I cannot even afford and travel insurance for her.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

She will never be able to go back to Thailand after Friday.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> She will never be able to go back to Thailand after Friday.


Thailand or not, if she enters Australia on Friday then she has to leave the country either by 19th August or before then if her visa is to be granted, they will not grant her the partner visa whilst she's onshore. They will email her and tell her to leave Australia so they can make a decision and once she's offshore they will email her with the actual decision


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I will only be able to afford a cruise to new caledonia on 17th August. Is that considered offshore? I am even in bankruptcy, so I cant borrow money.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> I will only be able to afford a cruise to new caledonia on 17th August. Is that considered offshore? I am even in bankruptcy, so I cant borrow money.


(Edited- please see posts below in regards to the cruise)

If she hasn't received the decision by then and she exists and comes back into Australia, she will have to leave again before they make a decision. I hope this makes sense, they can't give her the visa whilst she's in Australia as she applied offshore for it.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

Be careful with cruises! Not all cruises artually are considered offshore. There have been bad surprises (and there is a thread somewhere on the forums about it). Even if you leave the ship, cruise tourists are often considered as "in transit". before going on that cruise you need to make sure DIBP will accept it as being abroad!

And surely a flight to NZ is cheaper than a cruise?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> I will only be able to afford a cruise to new caledonia on 17th August. Is that considered offshore? I am even in bankruptcy, so I cant borrow money.


Cruises are not always considered as offshore. We looked onto that, and found very definitely not for the cheap cruises.

Info from Immigration:


> _If we approve your cruise as a 'round trip cruise', you will be treated as if you have not left Australia during the cruise. This means that the time you spend on the cruise will be counted as part of the time your visa allows you to stay in Australia on any given visit.
> I'm going on a cruise. Do I need a visa?
> _


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

Slightly different scenario, but still showing that DIBP might not accept a cruise as being offshore!

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/208761-cruise-roundtrip-fiasco-eta-visa.html


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Flying to New Zealand is cheaper, but how long would she have to be out of the country for.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A cruise is not (normally) counted as offshore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That may just be cash down the drain.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

From my "please leave the country so we can grant your visa"-letter:

"Please note that if you leave Australia on a cruise, this is not always considered as
having left Australia. If you intend to leave Australia on a cruise, please contact your
case officer first to ensure that it is considered a departure from Australia for the
purposes of satisfying the circumstances applicable to grant."


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> Thanks for all the info.


You're most welcome and best of luck!

I hope it does come through soon for you.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

DazzainMusso said:


> Flying to New Zealand is cheaper, but how long would she have to be out of the country for.


They usually ask for 5 working days. However, mine was granted within hours of me leaving Australia.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> The lawyer cost about $6000 and he pretty much guaranteed everything.


If the guarantee is not $12,000+ sack your "lawyer"

No "lawyer" or agent can make any guarantee in relation to any visa.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

This about a problem taking a cruise.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/208761-cruise-roundtrip-fiasco-eta-visa.html


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

be very careful with the time games you are trying to play. just a couple of quick points from what you have said.
1) being told a time of how long it will take means nothing. you said they took the application in person so they went to VFS, VFS do not process the visa's and have no control over the process. so you need to allow for the maximum possible time. which I think stands at 14 months at the moment.
2) check if the agent is a MARA agent. especially in Thailand as everything over there is people say, someone say, they say good without looking into anything. and it can just be from someone talking themselves up. and be especially wary if they guarantee the visa especially with any time line as then they are just talking crap.
3) you apply for a tourist visa for a short visit. it is not up to immigration about return trips or where they will stay as the applicant has already stated they would return.
4) the cruise has been covered but I would of thought even a flight back to Thailand would be cheaper than a cruise, then if its an extended delay in the visa can stay with her mum. i know you said she had no family but then you say her mum paid for it all?
5) make sure she has all her documents with her if she travels or electronic copies (electronic copies would be better so no issues going through immigration)available if more information is required as most official documents can only be obtained physically in person in Thailand. police check, birth cert, marriage certificate (if it was done over there).


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes agree they do ask 5 working days (ours was issued during flight exiting Darwin before we landed in Singapore).

The only issue I have heard was a lost email!

So when time comes send email, upload to immi account planed departure, then as soon as offsore email and update immi account (a document like word - Hi we are offshore as requested).

This should give lots of back up.

Price check Fiji, Vanuatu also - may be cheaper than NZ if you count living costs too.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

JanneKL said:


> Be careful with cruises! Not all cruises artually are considered offshore. There have been bad surprises (and there is a thread somewhere on the forums about it). Even if you leave the ship, cruise tourists are often considered as "in transit". before going on that cruise you need to make sure DIBP will accept it as being abroad!
> 
> And surely a flight to NZ is cheaper than a cruise?


My mistake, sorry I didn't know about this, I thought as long as you go offshore then it counts.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Just one last thing, when she submitted the visa, she showed she had $12,000, but this is not her money. It is her mothers. She doesnt get any of it.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> Just one last thing, when she submitted the visa, she showed she had $12,000, but this is not her money. It is her mothers. She doesnt get any of it.


No issue that it is not hers, but no excuse that can not go offshore when required either.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

So can I tell immigration that. Would they make her mother pay as that is were the money is?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

No they can not make mother pay, only will not meet visitor visa requirement.

Then pay the consequences.

IMMI wont sort your partner or your problems out - and why should they?

We want them to process visas not deal with peoples problems - they are actually your and her problems and not part of the visa application/s.

There is no requirement to get a Visitor Visa to be together during the long wait (your choice) - many actually can never get one and are forced to live apart.

Many actually will be offended by you plea now, to not want to follow the Visitor Visa rules.

As they would do almost anything to be together and even see Australia *if for only a week* if it were possible for them - but often it is not.

We were refused a few times, had to leave a kid behind to get a Visitor Visa on the 3rd attempt (we were told need to leave a kid behind).


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

My suggestion would be to read up on both the visitor visor and the partner 309/100 visas.

Visa rules and regulations are the applicants and sponsors responsibility and no one else.

You need to understand what you both have to abide by, ignorance is not an option as all the information is there in black and white.

By her coming into the country, even on the 309 visa is not the end of the matter, she still has to go through to the 100 visa stage so it's not a 2 minute process and as you know it's not cheap either so it's worth knowing everything you can.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You had to follow the visa conditions on her visa, if it tells you to go to the moon, you go to the moon. There are alot of people who cannot get a tourist visa to Australia whilst their partner visa is processing and would love to be in your position.

If you can't afford a flight for her to leave after 3 months, how can you afford to support her once she comes to Australia on the tourist visa or 309 visa?

One thing I will mention is, have you notified Centrelink that you are married?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

No. Why would I tell centrelink


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> No. Why would I tell centrelink


When you are receiving money from Centrelink you are required to tell them of any changes ie. partner or marriage. DIBP does datamatching with Centrelink and can use the fact that you have not notified Centrelink as evidence that you are not in a genuine relationship.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I can support her in Australia. But only food. I cannot help with anything else.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I would only tell centrelink when she can start working


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I would only tell centrelink when she can start working


Big mistake - you could face getting her partner visa rejected.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

But it isnt a genuine relationship. Not until she can live with me permanently. When she gets the partner visa and is allowed to work then it will be genuine.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I can support her in Australia. But only food. I cannot help with anything else.


She cannot work on a tourist visa and it could be months before she gets her 309.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I was not told anything. I just do what she tells me to do. I have severe mental illness. I just do what I am told.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> But it isnt a genuine relationship. Not until she can live with me permanently. When she gets the partner visa and is allowed to work then it will be genuine.


OMG!!!! If you are not in a genuine relationship then you should not be applying for a partner visa. Partner visas are only for people in genuine relationships.

It almost sounds like you are bringing her here to be your slave.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

If I tell centrelink, I am scared they will reduce my payment


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I was not told anything. I just do what she tells me to do. I have severe mental illness. I just do what I am told.


Sounds like she is using you but then that is just based on what you have said.

You really need to talk to someone and get some advice.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

What do you mean slave? She doesnt do anything when we are together.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> If I tell centrelink, I am scared they will reduce my payment


They will probably put you under section 24 (I think that is the right section) until she comes. Reducing the payment is something you need to accept as if a person is in a relationship they need to tell Centrelink.

Centrelink are starting to investigate people who are on single payments are not entitled to it. It is in your best interest to tell them before you get caught.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> What do you mean slave? She doesnt do anything when we are together.


You said that you will only be genuine when she comes here and start working. It sounds like she is only coming here so you can send her out to work to support you.

Your relationship should be genuine at this point in time. Do you communicate with her daily?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

What happens if she can't get a job? Does that mean you will never be genuine because she doesn't have a job?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Yes. Am usually on call with her from the time she wakes up until the time I go to sleep. Well yeah I need her to work to pay off the $22000 I have sent her in Thailand.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Yes, I will get a new partner


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> If I tell centrelink, I am scared they will reduce my payment


They will reduce your payment to the correct amount for a married person.

When they are eventually told, or they find out, you will have to pay back any overpayments anyway, backdated. You may also be prosecuted, and i read in the paper today that prison sentences are now about to be imposed in some cases of claiming incorrectly when you have a partner.

Beng officially single will also probably cause the partner visa to be refused, as you aren't in a relationship, according to your interaction with Centrelink.

Either way, you are in for trouble at some stage.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

If I tell centrelink and they reduce my payments, I will have to break up with her because she wont be able to afford to leave the country to satisfy the visa


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> Yes, I will get a new partner


I'm not entirely sure you understand the visa you have sponsored her for.

This visa is not for 2 people dating who just want to see how things go, it's not for trial marriages where you're playing house for a while and things either work out or not after a few months, it's for serious relationships be it marriage or de facto.

You've submitted evidence to say that you two are in a genuine relationship so I'm not sure how you think it's not a genuine relationship yet?

You're the sponsor which means you have to look after her whilst she's unemployed, she won't be entitled to centrelink so I'm not sure how you think things are going to be if you don't have any money and neither does she.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

She promised me that she will be granted the partner visa in August. I told her that if our situation hasnt improved by end of year, then I will move on with my life.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

As far as I am concerned, I am happy to buy her food in Australia but will not help her to leave Australia to satisfy her visa. Some other person can pay for that.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I cant even afford to get her traveling insurance. She is not allowed to get sick.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Immigration shouldnt have given her a visa if she has no money what so ever. They know I have not got any money.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> She promised me that she will be granted the partner visa in August. I told her that if our situation hasnt improved by end of year, then I will move on with my life.


Nobody but DIBP knows when a visa will be granted.

Honestly it doesn't sound like you are serious if you will move on with your life so easily.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> As far as I am concerned, I am happy to buy her food in Australia but will not help her to leave Australia to satisfy her visa. Some other person can pay for that.


If she doesn't leave the country after 3 months then she'll become unlawful and I doubt her partner visa will get granted as well as running the risk of being banned for several years from entering Australia.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> As far as I am concerned, I am happy to buy her food in Australia but will not help her to leave Australia to satisfy her visa. Some other person can pay for that.


She will breach her visa conditions and risk the 309 application.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I have borderline personality disorder. I love her, but I am not inlove with her.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> Yes. Am usually on call with her from the time she wakes up until the time I go to sleep. Well yeah I need her to work to pay off the $22000 I have sent her in Thailand.


In a genuine relationship the sponsor would not expect the applicant to pay them back the money they had sent them.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I understand that. I honestly do, but it's not my problem. It is her problem.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> Immigration shouldnt have given her a visa if she has no money what so ever. They know I have not got any money.


The issue is her mother lent her money to show on the application. IF she had told immigration that she had to give it back and you had no money they probably would not have granted it.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> I understand that. I honestly do, but it's not my problem. It is her problem.


If you really want her to be with you, then it is your problem too. You need to get some proper advice on what is happening with this.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I understand that. I honestly do, but it's not my problem. It is her problem.


You are in a relationship so it should be both of your problem.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I deserve to get a lot of it back. Nothings comes for nothing. I dont feel like I should support someone in another country. In Australia is fine, but not overseas.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I have had advice. A lot of people said to move on. My best friend said no girl is worth that amount of money.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly there are alot of people that would not have sent her money if they were in the same situation. Them asking for money is one of the "red flags". That is not to say that it is in every case.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I sent her money because I felt sorry for her. We got married 5 days after meeting. I never thought it would drag on this long. Constant struggle. I never thought the marriage was legit to be honest. I thought the whole thing was a joke to begin with. Didnt even tell anyone we were married cause I didn't believe we were. People only found out when they watched tv and saw us on that embassy show.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I had some serious explaining to do to family and friends after that


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> I sent her money because I felt sorry for her. We got married 5 days after meeting. I never thought it would drag on this long. Constant struggle. I never thought the marriage was legit to be honest. I thought the whole thing was a joke to begin with. Didnt even tell anyone we were married cause I didn't believe we were. People only found out when they watched tv and saw us on that embassy show.


Is this a joke?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> I have had advice. A lot of people said to move on. My best friend said no girl is worth that amount of money.


Your friends might be right. How much time have both spent together?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Q for you then - if you don't believe it is genuine how did you write your relationship information for the application.

Just so you are aware. You are the sponsor so you can withdraw your sponsorship up until her subclass 100 is granted.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

3 months in Australia, and 5 weeks in Thailand. So not very long


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I just filled in the forms how I was told to from her. I cant really remember too much about the forms to be honest.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

This whole thread has to be a joke!


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Not a joke


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> I just filled in the forms how I was told to from her. I cant really remember too much about the forms to be honest.


Did you do your own statements of relationship or was this all done without you?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I did them myself


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm calling troll.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Who is Troll?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> I did them myself


If you did them yourself, and told the truth in the way you have been explaining on here, then I can't see the partner Visa being granted.

You started this thread with:


DazzainMusso said:


> My wife has just recieved her new visa to Australia. Her new visa is a multiple entries visa for 1 year. She now has to leave Australia every 3 months but because she isnt allowed to work, how is she expected to leave the country if she has no money. She will come to Australia without one cent to her name, and I am on a disability support pension and refuse to pay for her to leave the country as I myself have no money.


The conditions of that Visa include being able to support themselves, or the person they are visiting is able to support them, AND, that they have the means to return home. She should never have come if you both knew she could not comply with the visa terms.

Even the Visitor Visa has been obtained with lies, by the looks of it.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I was unaware of the visa conditions. I just follow what she tells me. I agree that she should have at least some money to come to Australia, but it seems that What I want doesnt seem to matter.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

A question about Centrelink. I am on a disability support pension, and although I am married, I dont live with my wife, so technically we are separated. That is my reasoning for not telling Centrelink. I am not recieving any income at all from my wife, so what is the dilemma?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You are not separated, separated means you are having issues and looking to divorce. You are just livimg apart on a temporary basis awaiting a visa.

Centrelink rules are once married or de facto you tell them even if living apart. A friend of mine was living in Australia and her spouse overseas while awaiting his visa. She notified Centrelink and they put her on section 24 which means she is a couple but gets paid at a single rate.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I understand that, but I have been married 3 times and have never told Centrelink because my wives have always made it clear that they wont support me. If I tell centrelink that I am married they will reduce my payments and then I will only have money to support myself. How would my wife live without any support?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you sponsor the other wives? If so how many of them?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

No, the other two were Australian


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You still need to notify Centrelink. If they find out they will make you pay back the amount they have overpaid you OR DIBP find out and reject the visa because you have not declared the marriage.

DIBP do datamatching with Centrelink.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I was actually going to wait until I marry her in Australia then tell them. This is so much drama. I hope I don't have to divorce her. I just wish she could bring money with her. It would be nice if they actually checked to see that she had money. Doesnt seem fair for a pensioner to cover all costs. What happens if she gets sick? Without any insurance she could be putting her life in danger.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> I was actually going to wait until I marry her in Australia then tell them. This is so much drama. I hope I don't have to divorce her. I just wish she could bring money with her. It would be nice if they actually checked to see that she had money. Doesnt seem fair for a pensioner to cover all costs. What happens if she gets sick? Without any insurance she could be putting her life in danger.


You said you sent her something like $22,000 in Thailand, what was this for? You mentioned her mother has paid for her visas and lawyer?

If this is genuine then I really hope you're not being taken for a ride.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

That is how much i have transferred for her living costs. I was tired of giving her money knowing that I would never be able to afford the spousal visa.I told her mother that if she didnt pay for it, I would fly in and divorce her, so she paid $12000 for the visa and the lawyer.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Why doesn't her mum pay for it then as that is what she provided for the visa. IF not she essentially provided false information.

For the partner visa you have signed a form saying you will take care of all her expenses for 2 years, you have a legally obligation to do that when her 309 is granted.

I will be honest .... everything you have posted makes it sound like you are being taken for a ride and she will leave you once she gets her PR in like 3 years or so time.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Do you know for a fact that the partner visa has in fact been submitted? Has she shown you any hard evidence of this? A receipt from DIAC? 

I'm just afraid that this may be based on financial and personal gain rather than true love and care within a genuine relationship.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> I was actually going to wait until I marry her in Australia then tell them. This is so much drama. I hope I don't have to divorce her. I just wish she could bring money with her. It would be nice if they actually checked to see that she had money. Doesnt seem fair for a pensioner to cover all costs. What happens if she gets sick? Without any insurance she could be putting her life in danger.


You have said before that you are married, now you say you will marry her, but you might have to divorce her.

You sent her $22,000 but she has no money. And you have no money.

Too confusing...


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

No evidence. Just her and her mothers word. But I did have to send all my evidence to the lawyer, so I believe it has been paid.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Since 2014 I have sent her $22000. Since march this year, she has been back in Thailand and I have sent her $3000 plus paid her flight and had to hire a car to pick her up. Now I have no money. Now I am wondering how in the hell I am going to afford to get her back out of the country after 3 months.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> No evidence. Just her and her mothers word. But I did have to send all my evidence to the lawyer, so I believe it has been paid.


Have you ever met this lawyer? How can you be sure it's not a friend of hers?

All I'm saying is be careful.

I've seen this before first hand. A good friend of mine fell in love (online) with a girl from the Philippines and long story short, he ended up with nothing, literally NOTHING. She took it all from him and ended up marrying someone else after she gained her British residency.
He wouldn't listen to anybody (even his bank manager was concerned at his account activity and the large amounts being sent overseas and had multiple meetings with him) He sold his home and everything just to send her money for her "ill parents" which it turned out had both passed away when she was very young.

You seem like an intelligent man from the conversation you're holding with us here so use your head.

This case in my mind is more dangerous. Forget the money, you could be in serious trouble with the law if you've provided false information to the government to enable someone to gain fraudulent residency.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I feel like a prisoner in my own home. I cant go anywhere. I also feel like a passenger in this marriage. I am just along for the ride and hate how angry I am at everything.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Consular - Registering marriages in Thailand

Tricky to have married 5 days after meeting, do you always travel with your 2 previous divorce papers?

*** You can certify copies of *your original documents* in the Consular Services Section at the Embassy in Bangkok. A fee of $70 per document is payable for this service***.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

No, I had to print it off and give it to a guy at embassy


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

There are many people who lose out in 'relationships' such as you are describing yours.
I agree with Ramah.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Lucky, then it is not a legal marriage as legal.

"It is mandatory that both the *Embassy and the Thai authorities *be presented with documentary evidence confirming that the Australian citizen is free to marry. If previously married, an original divorce or death certificate must be provided to prove that you are no longer married."

That also means it was not a valid Partner Visa application.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

But I don't think I have provided anything false. I did everything properly.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Perhaps I am missunderstanding. I have a severe mental illness. Gets me in trouble a lot.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> But I don't think I have provided anything false. I did everything properly.


You told them that you're in a genuine marriage with your wife, correct?

That you love one another and you want her here with you?

That you will support her financially if needed?

You provided evidence that your marriage is indeed genuine?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> But I don't think I have provided anything false. I did everything properly.


From what you have said so far, it seems that you may have signed many things without knowing what it means.
That isn't doing it properly.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Well yeah, I felt that way at the time. But not so much now that it could allbe for nothing.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

*It is mandatory* that both the *Embassy *and the Thai authorities be presented with documentary evidence confirming that the Australian citizen is free to marry. If previously married, *an original divorce *or death certificate must be provided to prove that you are no longer married.

An original document was not presented to the Australian Embassy, this is a requirement for it to be recognised as legal marriage under Australian law.

So no need to tell Centrelink and no need to worry about the Partner Visa being approved.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

As I said, I did what I was told from her and her family.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> Perhaps I am missunderstanding. I have a severe mental illness. Gets me in trouble a lot.


Can i suggest you talk with your doctor, discus it all and take their advice.

You may be out of your depth.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Probably not a bad idea.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I have tried to explain it all to her mother, but she just doesnt want to listen to me.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> I have tried to explain it all to her mother, but she just doesnt want to listen to me.


If her mother is in on this and they're both tricking you out of money and God knows what else, do you really think she'll listen to you?

Do you have family you can turn to for help? Friends?

And I second what JandE suggested, maybe go to see your doctor.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Yeah, I have family. I will talk with them soon.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I would suggest withdrawing your sponsorship if you don't want to go ahead with the partner visa (if it was actually lodged).


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Is she still coming in 2 days time?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I would feel horrible doing that to her. She has nowhere to live in Thailand.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I would feel horrible doing that to her. She has nowhere to live in Thailand.


She has a mother she can stay with.

You shouldn't be with someone just because you feel sorry for them as they have no place to live. How do you know this? This is a line that is commonly used by scammers.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Her mother lives in Canada. My wife cannot travel there because she is married. She can only come Australia as far as I know.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> I would feel horrible doing that to her. She has nowhere to live in Thailand.


You mentioned that you've been married for 2 years at the time of when she lodged the application (November I think you said) so it's been 2.5 years now. You've been physically together for 5 weeks in Thailand and 3 months here so a total of around 17 weeks. Has she been living on the streets for the other 114 weeks or so you've been apart?

How did she manage before you came into her life?


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> Her mother lives in Canada. My wife cannot travel there because she is married. She can only come Australia as far as I know.


I'm fairly certain that countries don't close their borders to you once you get married, that's just absurd.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

How old is your wife? Your wife could get a job or her mum could help her out.

This is sounding more odder by the moment.

Talk to your dr and friends and see what they all say. It doesn't add up to me.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

No, I have been giving her money to get accommodation, and her mother has been paying her accommodation since September last year. Before this she had her own house, but sold it to move to Australia in 2012 to be with her ex. He took all her money and left her.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

She is prepared to overstay her visa. Her mother told her not to worry about it.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> She is prepared to overstay her visa. Her mother told her not to worry about it.


I don't know why we're bothering to help if you're refusing to listen to what's being said.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> She is prepared to overstay her visa. Her mother told her not to worry about it.


She has lots to worry about ie. Partner visa application and being deported. Businesses check to make the person has work rights too.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

What are the odds of me losing money if I tell Centrelink I am married.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Obviously no one can know for sure if you're being ripped off or not, but I know a few people it has happened to back in the states and the scammers usually had A LOT of guys they were scamming at the same time. Always with promises of moving, but needing money to get on their feet or for food, and even to get visas or flights that they end up not taking (lost passport, family member became ill, and all sorts of reasons for not catching that plane that they probably never booked).

In my opinion, you should find some help with people who specialize in helping scam victims and see if your case is likely one of them. In the meantime, stop sending money. If the person really cared about you, they wouldn't be upset if you stopped sending money because you couldn't afford to.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> What are the odds of me losing money if I tell Centrelink I am married.


It will depend on your financial status.

If you say that you are supporting your wife overseas, and you need Australian taxpayers money to help her, (being blunt) then you risk losing.

However, I would guess they will find out eventually, via immigration, and you will need to address the situation then, anyway. 
But at that point, you will have been *caught *abusing the system, and not voluntarily tried to sort it out correctly.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

But surely what they give me is for me to use.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I told her she has to work regardless of what the visa says. She needs to work to support herself.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I told her she has to work regardless of what the visa says. She needs to work to support herself.


I don't think so!! She CANNOT work on a tourist visa. If she does she will get locked in detention and deported out of the country (have you not seen border security?).

Majority of employers these days do checks on foreigners to check if they have valid work rights as if they don't they will get a big huge fine when caught.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I understand. It is a bad situation.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I hate feeling like I have no control over this matter.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> I hate feeling like I have no control over this matter.


You've got control of it, you're just choosing not to take on advice.

She can't force you to do something which you don't want to do.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I hate feeling like I have no control over this matter.


You have every control. Tell her not to come unless she brings money with her because she cannot work on her visa and you cannot afford to support her.

Once you tell her this, you will see if she really loves you.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Wheels are already in motion. I just wish I had have known this was going to happen.it sux having a mental illness.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wheels can be stopped.

1/ You can email the embassy in Thailand and tell them you have no money to support her and she has no money
2/ You can withdraw sponsorship for the partner visa

My concern is that if she comes and you try to end it while she is in Australia she will try to file false DV charges against you in order to stay.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> My concern is that if she comes and you try to end it while she is in Australia she will try to file false DV charges against you in order to stay.


That's a good point. She arrives, then accuses him of domestic violence so she can stay no matter what he says or does. And of course she then finds someone else.

He could then face charges too.

That is entirely possible.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> But surely what they give me is for me to use.


That is correct, for the amount that you are entitled to. The problem arises when a person claims more than they are entitled to.

It would be best to sort it out as soon as possible. You may actually be in the clear, depending on your circumstances.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

The Thailand Embassy are well aware of my situation. They know for a fact I dont have any money but they granted the visa anyway. I certainly dont have the heart to abandon her. I will inform immigration on Friday when I get her at the airport. She knows the problem, but she just thinks everything will fall in to place.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I just wish they checked her financial situation before they let her on the plane.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I obviously am entitled to it, I have been on the same pension for almost 10 years now. People spend their money on drugs cigarettes and alcohol, and I dont do any of that. I am just choosing to help someone else and may get in trouble for it. That doesnt seem fair to me.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They granted the visa because she provided false information to them telling them that SHE had money which her mum gave her but she back. She lied to immigration and did not tell them she had to give the money back. Immigration granted the visa based on the facts she gave them. She is the one who did wrong not immigration.

If she comes in the country it is a concern that made say you were violent towards her. You have signed the partner visa form to say YOU will take care of her financially for 2 years unless it is withdrawn. If she wants she does not want to work she does not have to because you have signed that you will take care of her.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> I obviously am entitled to it, I have been on the same pension for almost 10 years now. People spend their money on drugs cigarettes and alcohol, and I dont do any of that. I am just choosing to help someone else and may get in trouble for it. That doesnt seem fair to me.


It may not be fair, but many of us are in the position of having to accept the reduced rate as we are married, even though the partner is not able to work and contribute.

Some people, maybe even you, are able to get a section 24 exemption.
_When section 24 is applied, the person is deemed NOT to be a member of a couple and is treated as a 'single' _


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Thank you for that. Never heard of that 24 thing. I will look into it.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I am very happy to support her for 2 years. No probs about that. Just will be hard to afford to save to get her out of the countrh every 3 months. And if she gets sick she has no insurance. I guess I can explain all that to immigration also.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

If her mother has been dishonest, they should know that.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They will not care. The responsibility is hers to how she gets out of country.

Immigration care about rules not feelings.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> If her mother has been dishonest, they should know that.


They cannot know that she has to return the money to her mother.

The issue is not with immigration it is that your wife lied to them in order to obtain a visa.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

As far as I was aware, they did everything by the book. It looks as if i have been told lies


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Would you have any idea what happens to people who get deported? Where do they live. Are they left to rot in a Thai gaol or something.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> As far as I was aware, they did everything by the book. It looks as if i have been told lies


Correct! They can only go by what is given to them and if the truth is not told then they do not know as immigration is not psychic.

Honestly, in majority of cases parents would either lend/give the child the money and if they expected it repaid it would be way down the track. It is odd that a parent would leave their child in this kind of situation.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Her mother is hard to deal with. I have tried to talk to her but I get nowhere. She always fobs me off if I have any questions.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> Would you have any idea what happens to people who get deported? Where do they live. Are they left to rot in a Thai gaol or something.


Not sure, I don't know anyone who has gotten deported but I would assume that Australia's responsibility ends when they put the person on the plane.

Honestly all this time you have been married she could have been working and saving money.

If you booked her flight you do have the option to cancel her flight. With deporting someone it is not always fast as it would be after the 3 months and usually someone reports them ie. Friend/potential employer etc.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> Her mother is hard to deal with. I have tried to talk to her but I get nowhere. She always fobs me off if I have any questions.


It sounds suspicious. I feel her mother is up to something as in has told the daughter what she needs to do.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Do you how long you have to be out of the country to satisfy the visa. Can you fly out and back in on the same day?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Firstly, it would be depend on the country you are going to as I have heard NZ does not like people going for only a couple of hours. It also depends on immigration when you get back into Australia so it is hard to say, some people get questioned and others do not. It all depends on how long she has spent in Australia within the last 12 months etc.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Ok thank you for that


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Hi again. I have informed Centrelink about my marriage, and they have informed me that there must be a second person who is sponsoring my wife. I am thinking that it must be her mother as she is the one that has declared the $12000 to immigration. 

If her mother has infact been put as a second sponsor, then she is not doing what she said by withholding that money. Do you agree?


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> Hi again. I have informed Centrelink about my marriage, and they have informed me that there must be a second person who is sponsoring my wife. I am thinking that it must be her mother as she is the one that has declared the $12000 to immigration.
> 
> If her mother has infact been put as a second sponsor, then she is not doing what she said by withholding that money. Do you agree?


I've never really heard of 2 sponsors for a partner visa. Are you sure it's that visa that she applied for?

Have you spoken to her at all about this?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Pretty sure it is a subclass 600 visa. Immigration know that I don't have any money. They wouldn't of granted it if It was just me surely not.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

DazzainMusso said:


> Pretty sure it is a subclass 600 visa. Immigration know that I don't have any money. They wouldn't of granted it if It was just me surely not.


Ah OK, you mean the visitor visa?

I'm not 100% sure about this but I think if you get sponsored, it has to be someone in Australia, possibly a citizen. Hoping someone else can verify this.

Is she still coming tomorrow?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Yes. But we will both talk to immigration tomorrow. Hopefully they can clear this matter up.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You should not be getting immigration advice from Centrelink. Would you listen to immigration giving you tax advice? I think not.

1/ partner visas do not have 2 sponsors 
2/ if the tourist visa was applied for in Thailand she does not need a sponsor and she had to show she had the funds NOT that you can support her.

Honestly she should not be coming if you do not have the funds for her ticket out of Australia.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

This thread is crazy. What is the name of this lawyer? Sounds like they are stringing you along for the $$$ and getting a free pass to PR as well.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

dejainc said:


> This thread is crazy. What is the name of this lawyer? Sounds like they are stringing you along for the $$$ and getting a free pass to PR as well.


I agree! I think he is being taken for a ride by someone (his wife or wife's mother or both). I have mentioned it a number of times but he feels sorry for her and still wants her to fly here on Friday and then will sort things out. Honestly that will be too late to sort things out if she wants to make fake claims against him.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Mish said:


> I agree! I think he is being taken for a ride by someone (his wife or wife's mother or both). I have mentioned it a number of times but he feels sorry for her and still wants her to fly here on Friday and then will sort things out. Honestly that will be too late to sort things out if she wants to make fake claims against him.


Yea i can sense they are using his mental illness as a tool for manipulation and a world of hurt is incoming if this all goes through.

I reckon if we start with the name of the lawyer or their email address i can get my Thai friends to check them out.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Also it is not wise to get immigration advise from the immigration personal at the airport, they are not qualified - and what on Earth will you say to them?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> Honestly she should not be coming if you do not have the funds for her ticket out of Australia.


Some places won't let a passenger board unless they have a return ticket.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh and if she does arrive tomorrow, she is entitled to Medicare if she fills out the application form and gives a copy of her acknowledgement letter from DIBP for the Partner Visa.

Then she will not require medical insurance.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

My wife is here in Australia now. She is not allowed to work according to her visa, but a man at the Thai consulate in Sydney told her to work for cash only. This is good news because I only have $300 left and will be unable to help her leave the country. She will hopefully be able to leave with her own money.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Was told that she wouldn't be able to get medicare until she is a temporary PR. Will have to look into that some more.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

She is allowed to work for cash, so that is a blessing. I am not sure if that is legal, but she was told she could work from a man at the Thai consulate.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

My wife has been here for almost a month and hasnt been in contact with her mother. I think she is better off without her.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> My wife is here in Australia now. She is not allowed to work according to her visa, but a man at the Thai consulate in Sydney told her to work for cash only. This is good news because I only have $300 left and will be unable to help her leave the country. She will hopefully be able to leave with her own money.


She is breaking the law, and risks being deported if they find out, and any future visas would be in doubt.

Working for cash means avoiding tax, and therefore defrauding all of us who pay tax.

That man at the Thai consulate needs reporting for advising illegal activities in Australia.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

But obviously he would know the right thing to do. He is an official after all. Besides, she certainly cannot work and pay tax, what else can she do?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is illegal for her to work while on a tourist visa. It is illegal it work for cash and not report this to the ATO and the ATO will eventually find out.

We told you she should not have come if you did not have the money to support her.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> But obviously he would know the right thing to do. He is an official after all. Besides, she certainly cannot work and pay tax, what else can she do?


The counter staff are known for giving incorrect advice.

In addition you wouldn't get rely on immigration advice from the ATO so why rely on tax advice from immigration?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Her problem


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> But obviously he would know the right thing to do. He is an official after all. Besides, she certainly cannot work and pay tax, what else can she do?


You have said that she is on a Visitor Visa. The Australian government say that people on Visitor Visas are not allowed to work, and can be deported if found out.

The Australia Tax Office say that people must declare all income, and be taxed accordingly.

A Thai embassy official cannot overrule the Australian government.

You say: "_obviously he would know the right thing to do. He is an official after all_." Unfortunately, we can't think like that. Even Australian officials get things wrong in their own country, let alone alone nationals.

You need to check with the correct people.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> Her problem


It should be your problem too as you are her partner.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Maybe, but I am not a miracle worker. Nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> Maybe, but I am not a miracle worker. Nothing I can do about it.


You should never have allowed her to come in the first place if you can't support her. Best you tell her to go home if you can't support her.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

She doesn't have a home. Where is she supposed to go. If she went back to Thailand, I would still have to support her. It is much easier to do it here.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> She doesn't have a home. Where is she supposed to go. If she went back to Thailand, I would still have to support her. It is much easier to do it here.


It is not your responsibility if you do not love her. Usually the parents will help their kids out.

I will wait to see her on border security.....


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I do love her, but obviously no one cares about that. Especially immigration. Her family do not want anything to do with her, they specifically told me that she is not welcome back in Thailand. She has no home in Thailand and no work. It is sad to think that I am the only person who gives a damn about her.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Then you have to support her as she cannot work. A tourist visa is designed to be a tourist hense why it is called a tourist visa. That means no work at all.

She risks being deported and banned if she does anything illegal.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> I do love her, but obviously no one cares about that. Especially immigration. Her family do not want anything to do with her, they specifically told me that she is not welcome back in Thailand. She has no home in Thailand and no work. It is sad to think that I am the only person who gives a damn about her.


If you love her, you need to work on finding a way to stop her doing things that will get her deported and banned.

You can't just say it is HER problem, as if she is nothing to you.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Is this the same woman from last month that you said a month ago it was her problem if she got turned back at the airport and you would move on?
the one that it was her problem you could only provide accommodation and not food for her?
also that you wanted her to work so she could pay the money you sent over to her back?
That woman you love?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Yes, of course. I am only allowed 1 wife.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

This thread has entertained me greatly, i dont believe a word. I think this whole thing is total bullshit and this person is a troll.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Actually, I amtrying to be serious. I am not a troll.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

Well, you don't seem to give two shits about your wife or the 309 visa, why would u let her work when it could risk ruining your chances of being together permanently?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I have told her many times that the money will run out soon, but she pays no attention and thinks things will just magically be ok. I have warned her thather PR may not come in August or even December, but she swears that it is. I am at a loss of what to do. My parents have told me not to worry about it until december.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I do not want her to work. But without money she cannot leave Australia.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I am 45 years old


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I have told her many times that the money will run out soon, but she pays no attention and thinks things will just magically be ok. I have warned her thather PR may not come in August or even December, but she swears that it is. I am at a loss of what to do. My parents have told me not to worry about it until december.


Sorry but PR will still be 2 years away. She will get the TR first (unless DIBP reject the visa) and then needs to do the PR after 2 years from when she applied for the 309.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Not a troll just someone being used for a visa knows it and is okay with it. probably think that committing visa fraud will have no repercussions against him. and they will get caught out PR is a 2 year wait to apply and 2 years to be approved


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Yes, I know. The temporary residence should be granted in August or December from what she was told, and then she can work. Once she gets the TR hopefully she won't have to leave Australia again.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

How old is your wife?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Aussie83 said:


> Not a troll just someone being used for a visa knows it and is okay with it. probably think that committing visa fraud will have no repercussions against him. and they will get caught out PR is a 2 year wait to apply and 2 years to be approved


That is why the ones who are after a visa will claim false DV claims before the 2 years so that they can leave and then go back to the partner from their home country.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

My wife is 34


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Nothing to do with me. I have been upfront and honest. I have not done anything fraudulent. The immigration are aware of the situation.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Not everyone is like that. She doesn't have a partner in her home country. Her last partner was also Australian. She isn't welcome back in Thailand.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Why did you want to know age for?


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Actually incorrect you have knowingly committed fraud. you put yourself forward and signed documents to say you would sponsor her partner visa but you didn't consider yourself in a relationship. That is fraud. now for the "I only did what I was told not my fault" cry, irrelevant.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I still don't understand what you mean. Please explain. I do consider myself in a relationship. I am married to her.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You have said on multiple occasions that it is "not your problem". A person in a genuine relationship does not behave like that. A person in a relationship will make it their problem if it affects their spouse.

When you signed the form to sponsor her as a partner you signed the form saying you will provide for her for 2 years and that you will provide food, accommodation etc for her. In reality because you signed that she does not have to work because you will provide for her.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

last month you were saying you didn't think you were in a relationship together as you weren't living together. could only be in a relationship if you were living together.
Just going off your information


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

And yes, I am doing all those things. I look after her very well here. But what if she gets sick, without insurance she cannot get sick. And with only $800 she can't leave the country. I never signed anything to say that I would gladly kick her out of her house every 3 months. Even my parents don't think that is my problem.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I enjoy looking after her while she is here, but I cannot be held responsible for others who want her to leave me every 3 months just inthe hope that we break up. That isn't fair.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

as stated before if she can't adhere to the visa conditions should never of entered the country. should of stayed out until the 309 decision.
Its not DIBPs responsibility purely yours and hers. sorry your right not yours as you are in a loving relationship.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

By getting the visa she agreed to leave the country at the end of the visa and to obey the conditions of the visa that she is on.

If she overstays her visa she can kiss her partner visa goodbye.

Here is a thought .... why didn't she stay in Thailand and work there until her visa was granted? That would have been a much better idea.

If she gets sick you will need to pay for it or not go and see a doctor and see how things go.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

I wonder if its your problem when she can't leave and gets deported and she can't pay your money back.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I enjoy looking after her while she is here, but I cannot be held responsible for others who want her to leave me every 3 months just inthe hope that we break up. That isn't fair.


"others" are also DIBP who are deciding the fate of her partner visa. The ones who will see that she overstayed her visa in Australia and then the next thing you will know is that immigration will come to your house and drag your wife to a detention for overstaying her visa.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

She didnt have a job in Thailand and she had nowhere to live. Her mother sent her here so she didnt have to take care of her.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I just feel like the world is messed up when you cant live with your wife without interference. If she is pregnant what happens?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I don't care about the money as long as she stays with me.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I cant pay if she gets sick. I have no money.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DazzainMusso said:


> I just feel like the world is messed up when you cant live with your wife without interference. If she is pregnant what happens?


Considering you don't even have enough money for her to leave the country every 3 months, pregnancy would not the smartest thing to do.

If she is pregnant she still needs to abide by the conditions of the visa.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The law is the law and you need to abide by them. Your wife is in Australia now and needs to follow the rules of the country that she is in. 

She can apply for Medicare while waiting for the 309 but you will need to find a bulk billing clinic as alot of doctors have a gap that you need to pay.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

As Mish said if she gets pregnant, she will still need to leave Australia at the end of the three months, it won't change a thing. .. You may also have to go find a job so you can support her AND your child once her 309 is approved.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Very true. I hope she doesnt get pregnant


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Nobody would employ me.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

DazzainMusso said:


> Nobody would employ me.


Why is that?


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I have borderline personality disorder. Severe anxiety disorder and complex PTSD and have the emotional maturity of a 12 year old. People don't generally like being around me.


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

I seem to get in peoples way. Employers don't like me. I havent worked full time since 1992.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

I am sorry you suffer from all them things. I too have several anxiety disorders, i also was diagnosed with bpd tendencies, depression and mild ptsd. From talking on here, you do however seem to be a little more mature than a 12 year old (not trying to be mean or say you are lying, just stating what I have observed).


----------



## DazzainMusso (May 15, 2017)

Thank you for that


----------

